# Replacement cable for unknown hang on stand???



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Nobody ever changed out the platform cables on a hang-on?


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

unless you have strands breaking , dont bother .. your body weight is not putting any stress on the strands

but if it makes you feel better go ahead and do it use either 1/4 cable or chains


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you have any pics of the stands? Maybe someone may have an idea of what brand it is. On my Gorilla hang-on, the manufacturer recommends replacing the cables every three years. I'd look into some 1/4" or 3/8 galvanized aircraft cable. Get some eyelets, and have at least a couple-3 swages on each tail for safety.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Take one to a garage door installer, They can most likely make one for you.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I made my own stands using stainless steel rope purchased from McMaster car. I used a cable crimper all from MCC.

If you weight 200 pounds and you divide that by 2 for each cable they are only holding 100 pounds. and that cable is rated for like 3000 pounds or something similar so unless you are seeing rust or visible damage I wouldn't bother changing them out.


----------



## omenshooter10 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am about to post a thread here on this in the diy section. I just had to replace my chains on my older api climber. Not cables but will give you an idea.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken I think Gorilla recommends changing the STRAPS that hold it to the tree every 3 years not the cable that hold the platform to the uprights. I may be mistaken but that I my assumption.



Maui Rhino said:


> Do you have any pics of the stands? Maybe someone may have an idea of what brand it is. On my Gorilla hang-on, the manufacturer recommends replacing the cables every three years. I'd look into some 1/4" or 3/8 galvanized aircraft cable. Get some eyelets, and have at least a couple-3 swages on each tail for safety.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

I just checked there websight and yes it is the straps to hold it on the tree.



ILBowHuntFreak said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think Gorilla recommends changing the STRAPS that hold it to the tree every 3 years not the cable that hold the platform to the uprights. I may be mistaken but that I my assumption.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I stand corrected.....Its been a while since I pulled out the documentation for my stand, but that every three years" part did stick in my head. " :wink:


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

b0w_bender said:


> I made my own stands using stainless steel rope purchased from McMaster car. I used a cable crimper all from MCC.
> 
> If you weight 200 pounds and you divide that by 2 for each cable they are only holding 100 pounds. and that cable is rated for like 3000 pounds or something similar so unless you are seeing rust or visible damage I wouldn't bother changing them out.


One of the things that has we worrying is a post someone put up in the bowhunting section where a cable on a gorilla stand broke almost causing a nasty fall. I guess the cable rusted underneath the rubber coating so it wasn't really visible. My stands are really pretty old, so I'd just feel more comfortable replacing the cables.


----------



## huntertim214 (Sep 13, 2011)

i replaced the cables on a couple gorillas this year. i just went to Tractor Supply and got some coated steel cable. I used cable clamps on both sides with some washers. No problem, easy fix. I used lock tite on the clamps and torched the end of the cable and balled it up just to make sure it can't slide through, but I am not worried about that happening, those clamps hold it tight! Just make sure they are the same length when taught so they are both holding weight, not just one of them.


----------



## teed (Apr 16, 2010)

Can any of you guys who replaced cables load pics? I would be very interested to see.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

huntertim214 said:


> i replaced the cables on a couple gorillas this year. i just went to Tractor Supply and got some coated steel cable. I used cable clamps on both sides with some washers. No problem, easy fix. I used lock tite on the clamps and torched the end of the cable and balled it up just to make sure it can't slide through, but I am not worried about that happening, those clamps hold it tight! Just make sure they are the same length when taught so they are both holding weight, not just one of them.


So you used the clamps with the nuts on the end and just made a loop in the cable??
Do you have any pics??


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Link to replacement cables. http://www.so-outdoors.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=325


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

raber88 said:


> Link to replacement cables. http://www.so-outdoors.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=325



Ill check when I get home but I'm 95% sure those are gonna be too long. I think I'm gonna have to try to make my own.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I replace the straps with chains as soon as I buy the stand, at 260lbs I feel better with a chain instead of a strap, plus I can lock it when on public land.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

1/4" cable is great but a bit of over kill as it is rated to like 2500 lbs times 2 that's 5000 lbs per stand. 1/4" is what is used on 4wheeler winches. I think if I remember that 7/32" cable is rated to something like 750 lbs that's 1500 lbs of safe weight per stand. Please check the numbers to be sure as I built mine a few years ago and may be off a little on the ratings but do remember that I used 7/32" coated steel braided cable. 
You just use 7/32" coated cable and I'm not sure if your stand will take a premade cable or if you'll need to make it in place. I made a bunch of stands and I just looped the cable thru the stand it's self and got 2 crimps for each loop (1 clamp is just a back up to the other) if you don't have set of crimping pliers then what you can do is use a small drift punch or peen punch (looks like a drift punch but has a rounded end on it) and peen the crimps. But it is important to get the cables as close to even as possible. If not one will be carrying the load and and for sure want them to share the load. 
I am a small guy but my dad is 250ish and sat very comfortably and felt safe in my stand for this last season and I have it about 25' up. 

PM me with any questions you might have. I've made about a dozen stands for myself and family and friends nobody has ever felt unsafe or had problems with the cables.


----------

